

Help Alvin Get into School - justinsoong
http://www.helpalvingetintoschool.com/
A friend of mine desperately wants to get into a Comp Sci major at his local university, but due to intake limits he was turned away. Not satisfied, he is turning to social media to put in his appeal, what do you guys think?
======
justinsoong
i think it's a great way to get a university to notice you, but he will
probably land a job first...thoughts?

------
ray13
Good luck!

